# G10 Boardcut Build Log



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi all fist time doing one of these build logs so here goes.
this is a 12mm thick peice of g10 and a random design i made.
(zdp if u see this I'll get some of your frazzles sent asap Bren bit side tracked )

I'm planning on drilling all around then cutting on the scroll saw then use files to get it to shape.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

got all drilled, I used 4.5 mm drill bit


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool, question... why do you have to drill it out like that? Why not get at 'er straight away with the scroll saw and
cut it?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Solid g10 is pretty tough stuff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Sean said:


> Cool, question... why do you have to drill it out like that? Why not get at 'er straight away with the scroll saw and
> cut it?


It will eat the teeth of a blade like there no tomorrow


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah, ok I've obviously never worked with G10, so thanks for the info.


----------



## nCsHOOTER (Nov 20, 2010)

Ive used g10 on knife handles before, and I wore out a bandsaw blade with it. In the end, I switched to a dremel with cutoff wheels, and it worked great.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice so far cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Like to see it finished too.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

got the frame cut of took a couple of blades they well dull after cutting around 4-5 holes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YOWCH!!! That is some nasty stuff!!! Slingshot is looking good so far.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

If you could reduce the speed of the blade, that will help. The embedded glass fibers, are extremely abrasive, and higher speeds produce enough heat that common bi-metal blades soften and dull.

Brian


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You could also use a course belt on a 2" belt sander to rough it out. You can get one at harbor freight for cheap.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im using some belt sanders too to thats a bonus


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great job so far! i think it will be quite successful when you finish it. good luck!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks good, I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool McKee, can't wait to see the finished one.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I knew it was tough stuff but i didn't know it was that tough!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Doing a good job adam. Make sure and use eye and breathing protection_
_while grinding. Jim_


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

got the frame to the right shape now, thank god!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Given how nasty that stuff is to work with, I do not even want to think about how much you had to work to get it to that stage!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

got it all finished really awesome ! the time and effort was with it and good job I wore a mask my skin is itchy as heck wouldn't like that in my lungs.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

It turned out a nice little shooter. You did a great job. Looks like a great shooter, too. Cheers.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like that! I have been tempted to try out some different materials lately....mainly stainless steel bar and maybe G10 scales. Yours is really slick looking!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Job, Looks like a solid shooter.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> _Doing a good job adam. Make sure and use eye and breathing protection_
> _while grinding. Jim_


yes sir, i understand the G10 is really bad news dust wise, props for the effort! looks like good honest work, you'll hold onto this one for a while i'll bet ya


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Lookin' good dude. Glad to hear you wore the respirator. You are right, you definately don't want that stuff in your lungs. Now that you have worked with it once, and have found all the really itchy spots afterword, here's a little trick. Next time before you start, get some sort of hand lotion or even suntan lotion (not that it's particularly common in Jolly Old England, from what I understand) but something like that, and put a thin coat on all the spots where the glass itches now. After you get done, you will be able to wipe off most of the glass dust stuck in the lotion without it having gotten down into your skin pores and making you miserable for the next week.

Not much I can suggest for the next few days though. :-(


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look'n way cool dude!
Great work man.

Love the color btw


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work McKee!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I really want to try and make a SS with this stuff some day. Nice job with it. Looks like a fun shooter

-f00bs


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Good work Mckee







I bet that took some sanding!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Nice lil design and well made shooter. That ought to stand up to the riggers of #1 shooter for a few years... Very tempted to make one similar out of compact (laminex product). Not quite as tough as g10 but almost and a bit easier to work.
Great job


----------

